# Finally done with my Cruze!



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

No more adds I think I am done...well maybe now time to get into the motor...


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

cruzer27 said:


> No more adds I think I am done...well maybe now time to get into the motor...


Wow that is a sweet looking Eco... I'd seen that body kit on other (ads mostly) cars & thought meh, but your installation really pops & looks clean. Nice work... guess it helps to be in the know as shown by you signature? :eusa_clap:


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW! I love it! How much did you spend total on this? And what mods?


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

now that is a thing of beauty!


btw that white fence reflecting off the car is trippy! lol looks like a weird ass racing tripe. When I tint im soooo getting the eyebrow on the windshield like that.


----------



## Atexan11 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sweet !!


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

wow man that looks awesome.. what is the body kit called and where did u get it.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Really looks great, nice job,,,,time to de-badge. lol!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sick!


----------



## jayman4312 (May 2, 2012)

looks great, but I could do without the wing.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks awesome! The only thing I don't really care for is the spoiler, to big for my taste.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice car! I really like it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I just crapped myself on how nice it looks..

My goal is to make it look like yours, except the wheels for now


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha you are never done! But it looks great.


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the great comments guys! 
The kit is from 2011 2012 2013 Chevrolet Cruze OB Style Body Kits I designed it, sort of..lol
The rear spoiler is not that big the pics make it look different...I will get a side shot someday for ya. ..And very true you are never done...just today I was looking at ordering the turbo upgrade....

The cost 
Wheels $1700
Body kit $999
Paint $350 
Led's $40.00
The looks I get from everybody........PRICELESS!...lol
Especially the BMW guys they think it's a Bimmer or Lexus....Time to debadge!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

cruzer27 said:


> Thanks for the great comments guys!
> The kit is from 2011 2012 2013 Chevrolet Cruze OB Style Body Kits I designed it, sort of..lol
> The rear spoiler is not that big the pics make it look different...I will get a side shot someday for ya. ..And very true you are never done...just today I was looking at ordering the turbo upgrade....
> 
> ...


Just keep the front bowtie at least. Wear that Chevy logo, and wear it proud.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

cruzer27 said:


> Thanks for the great comments guys!
> The kit is from 2011 2012 2013 Chevrolet Cruze OB Style Body Kits I designed it, sort of..lol
> The rear spoiler is not that big the pics make it look different...I will get a side shot someday for ya. ..And very true you are never done...just today I was looking at ordering the turbo upgrade....
> 
> ...


I want to change all lights to LED too, can you show me what I exactly need because I can't really find what parts number to use.. Thanks


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

i wanna buy just the rear part of the body kit. can you tell me if they sell it separated?i wanna had the double exhaust and need a rear kit like that....thanks


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

looks real sharp. if it were mine, only other thing i would do is blackout the roof. but looks very good as it is


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

looks awesome how many days until you got your body kit when you ordered it.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry that I'm jumping in here late but your Cruze looks amazing! I really love it!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

nosidefcp said:


> i wanna buy just the rear part of the body kit. can you tell me if they sell it separated?i wanna had the double exhaust and need a rear kit like that....thanks


Yes, you just have to e-mail the company. He himself e-mailed the company asking to take pieces from different body kits that the web-site offered in order to create his. Nothing worse than no can come from asking a question (well, in this application).


----------



## Jstue (Apr 5, 2011)

By far the cleanest looking Cruze i've seen yet. Winner winner chicken dinner. Not a fan of the lower led strip on the lights, but it pulls it off quite well. well done.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

What wheel size and offset, and what size tire?

Are those eibach springs? I think I remember your car from another thread.


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

19'' TSW's 35 offset 235/35/19's 
Yes they are Eibachs 

The body kit showed up 4 days after I ordered it...


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice workccasion14:

Love the finished looooooook


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Those have got to be the best looking aftermarket wheels I've seen on a Cruze yet.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

cruzer27 said:


> 19'' TSW's 35 offset 235/35/19's


Do you know the width of the wheels?


----------

